# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Uğur Mumcu, 1992 yılında

## axuliuma

ANMAK İüİN HAK ETMEK GEREK - Mustafa Yıldırım 

Petrol çıkarları çevresinde örülen pis ağın ilmiklerini çekiştiren Uğur Mumcu, 1984'te yayımlanan kitabıyla yetinebilir ve bu konuları bir daha karıştırmayabilirdi. On yıl sonra, hem de Ortadoğu'da, Kürt Federe Devleti senaryolarının da uygulamaya konulduğu, devletlerin milli çıkarlarını koruma politikalarının tehdit olarak değerlendirip zayıflatılma operasyonun başlatıldığı bir anda, geçmişe dönüp iz sürmek, ancak Uğur Mumcu'ya has bir tutum olabilirdi. Ne para, ne pul, ne de şan ve şöhret onun umurunda değildi.

Uğur Mumcu, 1992 yılında, bugün Avrasya Projeleri olarak adlandırılan, Orta Asya ve Kafkasya'da egemenlik tezgahlarını da kurcalamaktan geri kalmamıştır. Henze'nin eşgüdümünde yapılan Türk cumhuriyetleri gezilerini, Kafkasya'yı karıştırma senaryolarını, üzal tarafından açılan Türk-Kürt federasyonu tartışmalarının dibini, araştırıp yazmayı iş edinmiştir. Uğur Mumcu'nun edindiği her iş, bir büyük komployu açığa çıkarmaktadır. Ancak bu komploların en büyüğünü 1992 sonunda ve 1993 başında açığa çıkarmaya başlamış olduğu anlaşılıyor.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Project Democracy" operasyonunun dünyadaki uygulamalarına bakıldığında, Türkiye'deki uygulamanın kısa sürede amacına ulaşması ve başarı düzeyi şaşırtıcıdır. Türkiye'de kısa sürede darbeler yaşandı. İktisadi bunalım, borç şantajı derken, "siyasal istikrar" diye diye tahsilat yapanlar, bir anda partilerinden istifa ederek, hükümeti sarstılar. Ve iki yıldır bir türlü geçirilemeyen yasalarla, Lozan Antlaşmasının, azınlıkların eğitim hakkını tanımlayan 41. maddesi, ABD kongresinin raporuna koşutluk içinde değiştirildi, 1936 yasasıyla sınırlanan azınlık vakıf örgütlenmesinin önünü açacak ve yeni toprak talepleri yaratacak vakıflar yasası değişikliği gerçekleştirildi. 

Aslında bunların olmaması şaşırtıcı olabilirdi. üünkü bunca dolarla ve bunca siyasal-akademik-dinsel ilişkiyle desteklenen atölyeler boşuna çalışmamış, devletin bakanlıkları, adalet ve eğitim dahil, ona AB euro'suyla beslenen projeleri boşuna yapmış olamazlardı. 

Operatörler, halkın zihnini denetim altında tutabilmek için "imaj" tasarımı oyununu oynamayı sürdürmüşlerdir. Yapılan işin anlamına denk düşen "göz boyama" kavramını kullanmaktan kaçınanlar, halkın tek haber alama aracı olan basın ve görüntülü yayını denetim altına almayı başarmışlardır. üzellikle basın dünyasında görüş yayıcı ve görüş oluşturucu işlevi bulunan seçkin köşe yazarları, gazetelere müteahhit ve banker çevresinin egemen olmasıyla yükseltilen ücretlerle gazeteciliği ideal edinmiş genç gazetecilerden kopartılmış, özgün gazetecilik kimliğinden ayırdına varmadan uzaklaşmışlardır. 

Bu süreci, dış ülkelere uzun süreli geziler, içerde yabancı vakıfların parasal katkılarıyla gerçekleştirilen yatılı-yemekli seminerler, iyi otellerin iyi salonlarında yapılan gösterişli konferanslar eşlik etmektedir. ürneğin, Alman Hristiyan demokrat Partisi'nin uzantısı Konrad Adenauer Stiftung, yerli gazetecilerle birlikte Anadolu'ya açılıyor ve seminerler (kursları) düzenliyor. Bir avuç gerçek gazeteci, bu gidişe direnmeye çalışıyor. Gazeteler ve televizyonlar, büyük şirketlerin yerlisine geçme aşamasını aşıp, dışardan hissedarlarla kurulan ortaklıklar sonucu, bir tür içerden yönlendirici kurumlara dönüşüyor ve ABD'de yaratılmış "manufacturing public perception" işini, yani halkın zihnine bir ön algılama süzgeci yerleştirmenin verdiği rahatlıkla hayasızca saldırıyorlar.

"Project Democracy" operasyonunun dünyadaki uygulamalarına bakıldığında, Türkiye'deki uygulamanın kısa sürede amacına ulaşması ve başarı düzeyi şaşırtıcıdır. Türkiye'de kısa sürede darbeler yaşandı. İktisadi bunalım, borç şantajı derken, "siyasal istikrar" diye diye tahsilat yapanlar, bir anda partilerinden istifa ederek, hükümeti sarstılar. Ve iki yıldır bir türlü geçirilemeyen yasalarla, Lozan Antlaşmasının, azınlıkların eğitim hakkını tanımlayan 41. maddesi, ABD kongresinin raporuna koşutluk içinde değiştirildi, 1936 yasasıyla sınırlanan azınlık vakıf örgütlenmesinin önünü açacak ve yeni toprak talepleri yaratacak vakıflar yasası değişikliği gerçekleştirildi. 

Aslında bunların olmaması şaşırtıcı olabilirdi. üünkü bunca dolarla ve bunca siyasal-akademik-dinsel ilişkiyle desteklenen atölyeler boşuna çalışmamış, devletin bakanlıkları, adalet ve eğitim dahil, ona AB euro'suyla beslenen projeleri boşuna yapmış olamazlardı. Kemal Derviş, birdenbire ABD'ye, gidip 10 günlük çalışmanın ardından, ARI hareketinin lideriyle 4,5 saat görüştükten sonra, Ankara'ya gelip CHP başta olmak üzere partilerin Genel Başkanları ile siyasal görüşmeler yaptı; İstanbul'a döndü ve TESEV kurucusu, Bilderberg üyesi B. Eczacıbaşı ile uzun uzun görüştü. Eczacıbaşı "K. Derviş'in arkasındayız" dedikten sonra, Kemal Derviş ilginç bir yemekte arkadaşlarıyla buluştu:

"Bir masada Kemal Derviş, Fikret ünlü, Oya ünlü, Kemal Köprülü (ARI), Haluk ünen (ARI), Damla Gürel (Genç ARI).. üteki masada: İsmail cem ipekçi, Adil üzkol, Osman Müftüoğlu, Mehmet Ali Bayar, Pars Kutay, ümer Külahlı.. Bayar ve Cem ittifak kararını açıkladıkları günü akşamında.. Kemal Köprülü gençlik nezdinde, AB lobisi konusunda çalışmalarına hız verecekmiş. Ancak ARI hareketinden Haluk ünen, Bülent Taşar, Nail Yücesan ve (Zeynep) Damla Gürel, Kemal Derviş'in yanında siyasete atılacakmış." 
Haber herşeyi özetliyordu, yemekler boşa gitmiyor. Paul Wolfowitzle Washington'dan tanışanlar partilere dağılıyorlar. Bayar, DYP'ye, Kemal Derviş CHP'ye yöneliyor. Derviş CHP'ye katılıp, 1. sıradan milletvekili adayı olurken, yanında Genç ARI Damla Gürel'i de götürüyor. O da Mustafa Kemal CHF'sinin devamı iddiasındaki partiden aday oluyor. Oya ünlü, CHP Genel Başkanı Deniz Baykal'ın yardımcısı oluyor. Avusturya'da çok verimli çalıştık. Kendisini çok başarılı buldum. Onun sayesinde bir sürü randevu ve program gerçekleştirdik," diyen Deniz Baykal, ünlü'nün hakkını verdikten sonra, 4 Kasım sonrasında hükümeti kurduklarında ekonominin başına Derviş'i getireceğini söyleyerek, "project"in başarısını ilan ediyor. 


Yattığı yerden kalkıp
kendisini öldüren plastiğin izini sürecek

Tam da bu aşamada CIA başkanının gazetecileri -yabancı ülkelerdekiler de dahil- kullanıp kullanmadıkları yönündeki soruya "naturally/doğallıkla" diyerek verdiği yanıt yeterince anlamlı olmalıdır. 
Bu kitabın önemli bir parçasını oluşturması gereken medyanın ele geçirilişi ve yabancı ülkelerde gezilerden sonra yazarlardaki, örneğin "Como gölünden önce ve Como gölünden sonra" değişimleri sergileyecek gelişmeler, basın ve yayınla ilgili bilim kurumlarının lisansüstü ve doktora çalışmalarına konu edilecek derinliktedir. 
"Project democracy içinde medya ve medyacılar" gibi, başlı başına bir derinliği olan bu konuyu kitabın ardılına bırakırken, "project democracy" araştırmamızda ilk ışığı gösteren Uğur Mumcu'ydu. her öldürülüş yıldönümünde ağıtlar yakanları bir yana bırakarak, bağımsız, bağlantısız gazeteciyi anlatan yazıyı ve yarıda bıraktırılmış son sözün sahibinin yaşamına değinerek şimdilik bitiriyorum.*
Her yılın, Ocak Ayı'nda Uğur Mumcu için toplantılar, gösteriler düzenlenir, ahlı-vahlı yazılardan geçilmez. Onun yakın arkadaşı olduğunu söyleyen gazeteci arkadaşları, "Mumcu'nun bıraktığı dosyaların son sayfasını bir açalım ve yeni sayfalar ekleyelim, aydınlatılmamışları birazcık da biz ortaya çıkaralım," demezler. 
Hem dosyaların sararıp solmasına göz yumacaksın, hem de Uğur Mumcu'nun on yıl önce yazdıklarından alıntı yapıp, "Bak! O, bunu da yazmış," deyip işi kısa yoldan bitireceksin. Mumcu'nun dosyaları bu denli boş dosyalar mıydı ki, hiç kimse ve hiçbir kurum, o dosyalara yeni sayfalar eklemeyi düşünmüyor?
Dahası, Uğur Mumcu için 'ahlar- vahlar' çeken politikacıların, yurt elden gidiyor diyenlerin çoğunun onun yazdıklarını okumadıkları da bir gerçektir. Politikacıları bir yana bırakırsak, okumaz-yazmaz keskinlerin derdi, tasası, ezberledikleri yalan gerçeklerden kurulu sığınaklarının bir anda başlarına yıkılacağı korkusudur.
Korkular, ağıtlarla ve keskin sloganlarla atlatılır atlatılmaz, yeni dünya düzenine uygun olarak yaşanmaya başlanır. Mumcu'nun dosyaları bu denli boş dosyalar mıydı ki, hiç kimse ve hiçbir kurum, o dosyalara yeni sayfalar eklemeyi düşünmüyor?

Neden böyle oluyor?

Yanıtları aramaya, Uğur Mumcu'nun öldürüldüğü günlere dönerek başlayalım. O günlerde, tepkinin odağına İran yönetiminin ve yurtiçinde İslamcı olarak adlandırılan kesimin oturtulduğunu anımsayacağız. Ankara'da cenaze arkasından yürüyenlerle, Anadolu'nun birçok yerinde gösterilere katılanların ortak sloganı da "Laik Türkiye!" ve "Mollalar İran'a!" idi. 
Uğur Mumcu, kuşkusuz Türkiye'nin laik devlet düzeninin korunması üzerine düşünceler geliştirmiş, yazılar yazmış, konuşmalar yapmıştı. Ne ki, onun yazı olarak okuyuculara ulaşan araştırmalarında, dünyaya, bölgeye ve Türkiye'ye egemen olmak isteyen güçlerin oyunlarını ortaya çıkarmaya çabaladığı da görülmektedir. Bu oyunların aynasında devlet yönetimleri, kirli operasyon örgütleri, bu örgütlerin doğrudan ya da dolaylı yönettiği, yönlendirdiği örgütler, silah kaçakçıları, pis oyunun parasal kaynağını yaratan uyuşturucu madde kaçakçılarıyla birlikte, altın kaçakçıları da yer alıyordu. 
Kuşkusuz başka ülkelerde de bu tür araştırmalarla dünyayı uyandırmaya çabalayan, Uğur Mumcu gibi, araştırmacılar bulunmaktadır. Ne var ki, Uğur Mumcu dünyanın en belalı, en kapsamlı dolapların çevrildiği bir bölgesinde, en kilit konumdaki bir ülkede yaşıyordu. Bunun anlamı açıktır, en kapsamlı, en uzun süreçli, en pahalı komploların uygulandığı bir bölge ve onun içinde merkez konuma sahip bir ülkede, kirli işler ağının bir ilmiğini çekiştirmek, inatçı bir araştırmacıyı büyük komploların, büyük senaryoların odağına yaklaştırır. 
Hele bu araştırmacı, gerçeği ortaya çıkarmakta kararlıysa ve aydınlatma işini bireysel gönenci ya da şöhret için değil de, gerçeğin ortaya çıkarılması ve varsa adaletin yerine gelmesi, insanlığın mutluluğu için yapıyorsa, komploculara vereceği zarar o ölçü de büyük olacaktır. 
Uğur Mumcu'yu anlamak, onun izini sürdüğü konuyu gerçeğe ulaşıncaya dek bırakmadığını okuyucuya anlatmak için, kararlı araştırmacılığının birkaç örneğine, onun dosyalarındaki sararan yapraklara bakmak yeterli olacaktır.

Uğur Mumcu, yalan bulutunu dağıtmıştı

Papa suikastının ardından bir bilgilendirme kampanyası başlamıştı. Bu kampanyanın iddiası suikastın KGB adına hareket eden Bulgar gizli servislerinin denetiminde gerçekleştirildiğiydi. Kampanya sonuç vermiş ve birkaç Bulgar İtalya'da yargılanmıştı. Kampanyanın tutarlılığı batı dünyasında tartışılır durumdaydı, ama bu tartışmalar daha çok senaryo iddialaşması gibiydi. Bilgilendirme kampanyasını başlatan kişi, ABD Milli Güvenlik Kurulu görevlilerindendi. Kampanyada tetikçinin geçmiş siyasal ilişkilerinden söz edilmiyor ve Türkiye'deki bağları örtülüyordu. 

İşte bu noktada, Uğur Mumcu, yazılarıyla, kampanya sahibinin yanlış bilgilendirme çabalarını boşa çıkarmıştı. Dava dosyalarındaki bilgilerin izini süren Uğur Mumcu, her şeyden önce bu yönlendirme bilgilerini yayan Paul Henze'nin, 1974-1977 arasında Türkiye'de CIA İstasyon şefi olduğunu, 12 Eylül darbesinin savunduğunu belirtir ve bu yabancı devlet görevlisinin, tetikçinin ilişkileri hakkında yaptığı eksik bilgilendirmeyi satır satır yazarak boşa çıkardı. 
Burada hemen belirtmeliyiz ki, yönlendirme ajanlarının görüşlerini aktaran yayınlarda onların operasyon örgütlerindeki görevlerini "es" geçmek adettendir. Henze için de bu böyle olmuştur. Paul Henze'nin TV programlarında ve "Wall Street Journal"de , "Christian Science Monitor" ve "Readers Digest" gibi yayınlarda, onun ABD'nde görev yaptığından söz ediliyor, ama CIA'daki görevi anılmıyordu. 

Henze, 1952-1958 arasında CIA'nın "Radio Free Europe" yayınlarını yönetirken, Hitler'in yanlış bilgilendirme uzmanı Goebbels'in tekniğini uygulayarak, deneyim kazanmıştır. Bu tür yayını, Allen Welsh Dulles organize etmiştir. Henze 1974-1977 arasında Türkiye İstasyon şefliğinin ardından ABD Milli Güvenlik Kurulu kadrosuna (1977-1980) geçmiş ve Beyaz Sarayda Türkiye dahil birçok ülkeden sorumlu CIA irtibatçısı olarak çalışmıştır. Henze American Turkish Foundation'da yaklaşık 10 yıl mütevelli olarak bulunmuş ve 1990'larda RAND Corp.'da danışmanlık görevini sürdürmektedir. Henze'nin 12 Eylül yönetimini destekleyen yayınları dikkat çekmiştir.

İşte Uğur Mumcu, böyle bir ustanın yönettiği yanlış bilgilendirme operasyonunu görmezden gelmemiş ve dava dosyalarındaki bilgileri, İtalya ve Mallorca'ya giderek yerinde yapmış olduğu araştırmalarla ve Türkiye'de kargaşa ortamının arkasındaki silah ticaretiyle, beyaz zehir kaçakçılarıyla, İtalyan Gladio'su ve mafyasıyla birleştirmiştir. Sonunda Washington kaynaklı yanlış bilgilendirmenin önünü almıştır. 
Yanlış bilgilendirme operasyonunun suikastla olan bağı çözülememiştir, ama Uğur Mumcu'nun bu derin araştırmasının sonunda yazmış olduğu "Papa, Mafya, Ağca" kitabı, Amerikalı araştırmacıların da gözünü açmış, yanlış bilgilendirmenin bir maşası olan (gazeteci) Claire Sterling'in, CIA adına yazılar yazdığı ortaya çıkarılmıştı. Suikasta ilişkin yanlış bilgilendirme, 1986'da yayımlanan "The Rise and Fall Of The Bulgarian Connection" adlı kitap Uğur Mumcu'nun yazıları üstüne kurulmuştur. 

Uğur Mumcu için bu konu, bir kitap yazmakla kapanamazdı kuşkusuz. Kitap 1984'te yayımlandıktan sonra da, ağı ilmik ilmik çözmeyi sürdürdü. Onun hangi derin karanlıkları inatla karıştırdığına da, iyi bir örnektir bu konudaki tutumu. 

19 Haziran 1982'de, suikast silahı ile ilgili olarak, dava dosyasından aldığı bilgileri yazıyor. Tabanca, Belçika'da Fabrique Nationale Herstal firmasında üretilmiş, Schroeder firmasına 1979'da devredilmiş. Aynı tabanca, daha sonra, İsviçre'nin Neuchatel kentindeki Grisel Petit Pierre firmasına 1980'de gelmiş ve Avusturya'da yerleşik, Nazi yanlısı aileden gelme, silah tüccarı Horst Grillmayer adına Tinter Otto adlı kişi tarafından Nisan 1981'de satın alınmış. Grillmayer, mahkemede ifade verdikten sonra ortadan kaybolmuştur. 

Uğur Mumcu'nun dünyadan zamansız ayrılışı sonucunda, ne yazık ki, Horst Grillmayer'in izinin sürülmesi yarım kalmıştır. Oysa Horst Grillmayer, o dönemde, devlet adına çalıştığından gizli duruşmada ifade verdikten sonra ortadan kaybolmuştur. Ama, son yıllarda uluslararası tabanca atış şampiyonalarında, örneğin, 18-31 Ağustos 2000 Avustralya Olimpiyatlarında Avusturya adına yarışanlar arasında Horst Grillmayer da adına rastlanmaktadır.

Yine Uğur Mumcu'ya dönelim. Onun Papa olayını deşmesinin ardından on yıl geçiyor. Suikast magazin haberlerine, ve M. Ali Ağca ile ilgili ruhanilik öykülerine konu edilip, unutturulurken, Türkiye'de Uğur Mumcu, gazetedeki köşesinde konuya bir kez daha dönüyor. ABD'nin Ortadoğu'da, petrol uğruna ülkelerin düzenlerini bozmasına değiniyor, İran'da, kendi ülkesindeki petrolden biraz daha fazla pay almak isteyen Başbakan Dr. Musaddık'ın komployla devrilmesinde, zamanın ABD Dışişleri Bakanı J. Foster Dulles ile onun kardeşi CIA Direktörü Allen Welsh Dulles'in paylarını gösteriyor. 

Uğur Mumcu, bununla da kalmıyor, Dulles kardeşlerin yönettiği Sulivan-Cromwell şirketinin, aynı zamanda Anglo-Iran Oil şirketinin danışmanı olduğunu, bu petrol şirketine sermaye sağlayanın da, J. Henry Schroder Bankerlik firması olduğunu yazıyor. Bununla da yetinmiyor. CIA yöneticisi Allen Welsh Dulles'in aynı zamanda Schroeder'in New York şubesinde yönetim kurulu başkanlığı yaptığını ekliyor. Böylece suikast silahının izi boyunca görülen Schroeder Bankacılık'ın, ABD bağlantılarına ışık tutuyor. 

Suikast silahının ve suikasta bulaşık kişilerin ilişkileri, mafya - İtalyan Gladiosu - CIA - Banker Calvi - Vatikan ilişkileri, P2 Mason Locası ve Amerikalı Kardinal Mercinkus'un Vatikan Bankası (IOR)'nda oynadığı rolleri, tek tek araştırıp yazıya döküyor." 

Mumcu, aslında karanlık suların altındaki ilişkilere, el atmıştır. Bu kişilerden Dulles kardeşlere ve ABD şirketlerinin geçmişlerine kısaca değinildiğinde işin ciddiyeti de ortaya çıkacaktır:
Sullivan-Cromwell finans danışmanlığı şirketi büroları, John Foster Dulles ve 1953'te CIA'nın başına getirilen Allen Welsh Dulles (1894-1969) tarafından kullanılmıştır. Eşi tarafından bile "Köpekbalığı" olarak adlandırılan Allen Dulles, II. Dünya Savaşı döneminde Amerikan askeri istihbarat örgütü OSS (Office for Strategic Services)'nin Bern'deki şubesini yönetmiş; Gestapo İstihbarat generali Gehlen'in ekibiyle -elbette evraklarıyla birlikte- ABD istihbaratına kazandırılması operasyonunda yer almış; daha sonra CIA'nın kuruluş yasasının taslağını hazırlamıştır.

CIA'in operasyondan sorumlu direktör yardımcısı olarak göreve başlayan A.Welsh Dulles, 1953'te CIA direktörlüğe getirilmiştir. Dulles'in Nazi ilişkileri oldukça eskidir. Eylül 1933'te Führer ile bir toplantıya da katılmıştır. Dulles (yani CIA) ile banker John Henry Schroder adlarına 1954'te gerçekleştirilen Guatemala operasyonunda da rastlanıyor. Guatemala'da seçimle gelen yönetim, Sovyet tehdidi bahane edilerek, düzenlenen bir komplo ile devrilmişti. Oysa Sovyetlerin bu ülkede elçiliği bile bulunmuyordu. Welsh dönemi, CIA'nın, Kamboçya, Küba ve birçok ülkede iş tuttuğu dönemdir. 

Dulles, 1920'de Türkiye ve Körfez petrol bölgesi için, askeri ve ekonomik istihbarat yapmıştır. Alman Baronu Kurt von Schroeder tarafından kurulan bankerlik şirketi, daha sonra Londra'da John Henry Schroder Ltd. ve New York'ta John Henry Schroder Corporation olarak kurulmuştur. Bu "Schroder New York"un danışmanı Sullivan-Cromwell'dir. Allen Dulles, Sullivan-Cromwell'de etkin bir danışman olarak, 1926-1933 arasında Prusya'ya 30 milyon dolar hazine yardımını örgütlemişti. Schroder N.Y, Hamburg'daki şubesi aracılığıyla ITT firmasının parasını 1944'te Himmler'in SS örgütüne akıtmıştır. Amerikan ordusu Almanya'ya girmeden önce, Schroder'in Başkan Yardımcısı Bogdan, aceleyle Almanya'ya yollanmış ve böylece Nazi ilişkilerine ait belgeler açığa çıkmadan ele geçirilmiştir.

şimdi, Uğur Mumcu'nun adından sıkça söz ettiği, Vatikan bankeri olarak bilinen ve boynundan asılı olarak bulunan Calvi'ye dönelim. Calvi adı bizi Londra bankerlerine, eroin-kokain parası aklayan İsviçre bankaları ilişkilerine götürür. 

Ama, artık bize yabancı gelmeyen, "sivil" toplumcuların çok beğendikleri için İstanbul'a getirip konferans verdirttikleri, ulusal para piyasalarını alt üst etmekle ünlü bir kişiye; Soros'a, Soros'un şirketlerine, Soros'un vakıflarına ve nihayet Londra bankeri Rothschild ailesine götürür. Soros bilinir ki, dünya egemenliği operasyonu "project democracy" nin para kaynaklarından biridir. O'nun izlerine, Yugoslavya'da, Malezya'da, Ukrayna'da, Moskova'da ve 90 ülkede rastlanır. Soros'a elbette Türkiye'de de sıkça rastlanır. 
İşte böyle! Dulles'ı ve ilişkilerini bilerek yola çıkanlar, gerçeğe ulaştıracak bilgi ve belgeleri er ya da geç ele geçirirler. Geçirirler de, önleri kesilmezse. Uğur Mumcu bu tür sonu bilmiyor muydu? Kuşkusuz biliyordu, ama onun için önemli olan gerçek idi ve gerçeğe ulaşmaktan asla vazgeçemezdi.

Uğur Mumcu, Rand raporunun İzinde...

Petrol çıkarları çevresinde örülen pis ağın ilmiklerini çekiştiren Uğur Mumcu, 1984'te yayımlanan kitabıyla yetinebilir ve bu konuları bir daha karıştırmayabilirdi. On yıl sonra, hem de Ortadoğu'da, Kürt Federe Devleti senaryolarının da uygulamaya konulduğu, devletlerin milli çıkarlarını koruma politikalarının tehdit olarak değerlendirip zayıflatılma operasyonun başlatıldığı bir anda, geçmişe dönüp iz sürmek, ancak Uğur Mumcu'ya has bir tutum olabilirdi. Ne para, ne pul, ne de şan ve şöhret onun umurunda değildi.

Uğur Mumcu, 1992 yılında, bugün Avrasya Projeleri olarak adlandırılan, Orta Asya ve Kafkasya'da egemenlik tezgahlarını da kurcalamaktan geri kalmamıştır. Henze'nin eşgüdümünde yapılan Türk cumhuriyetleri gezilerini, Kafkasya'yı karıştırma senaryolarını, üzal tarafından açılan Türk-Kürt federasyonu tartışmalarının dibini, araştırıp yazmayı iş edinmiştir. Uğur Mumcu'nun edindiği her iş, bir büyük komployu açığa çıkarmaktadır. Ancak bu komploların en büyüğünü 1992 sonunda ve 1993 başında açığa çıkarmaya başlamış olduğu anlaşılıyor.

Türkiye üzerine geliştirilen, adı ne olursa olsun, merkezi egemenlik gücü zayıflatılmış bir devletin altında, her telden çalınan çok etnikli bir mozaik ülke oluşturmaya yönelik operasyonun en önemli girişimine engel olmaya çabalamıştır. Mozaiğin en önemli parçası Ortadoğu ve Türkiye'nin güneydoğusunda sözde kurulacak Kürt devletidir. Diğer parçalar ise Kafkas etnik kökenlilerce oluşturulmaya başlanacaktır. 

Son yıllarda ayyuka çıkarılan, dahası politik amaç olarak hedefe alınan, kimlik tartışmalarının, terörün tırmandırılmasının, din-mezhep-tarikat tartışmalarının yoğunlaştırılmasının, gelecekte sorun yaratacak büyük oyunun başlangıcı, Amerika'da CIA denetimindeki Amerikan Hava Kuvvetleri şirketlerinden USIP'in alt şirketi, RAND Corporation tarafından hazırlattırılan ve 1990'da yayımlanan rapora bağlanmaktadır. Bu raporda önerilen adımları özetlersek, 1992 yılında olan biteni ve Uğur Mumcu'nun bu gelişmeleri durdurmak üzere giriştiği son araştırmayı kavrayabiliriz.

1990 yılında yayımlanan RAND Corporation Raporu, Türkiye'deki İslami hareketin ve devletin, partilerin, örgütlerin bu hareketle ilişkileri konusunda önemli saptamalar içermektedir. Türkiye dinsel ortamını tarihsel gelişim değerlendirmesiyle ele alan bu raporda, öncelikle dinsel hareketlerin ve toplulukların kimliği, Kürt hareketinin ideolojisi ortaya konulmakta ve sonra da, ABD politikalarına yol gösterilmektedir. Amerikan türü raporlardaki dolaylı anlatım bir yana bırakılırsa, raporun ülkemizle ilgili saptamaları ve rehberliği, ilgili rapordan bir kez daha özetleyelim:

-Militan Kürt gruplar marksizmden İslama yönelirlerse, Kürtleri devlete karşı harekete geçirirler ve İslamcı hareket Türkiye'de daha etkin olabilir. 
- Türkiye ve İran, Kürt sorununda işbirliği yapıyorlar. Türkiye ile İran'ın arası açılırsa; İran, Türkiye Kürtlerini desteklemeye başlar. Ancak Kürtlerin aşiret rekabetleri birliği önlüyor.
- Alevi-Sünni çatışmasının Türkiye'nin iç düzeninin nasıl bozduğunun örneğini görmek için 1970'lerdeki çatışmalara bakmak gerekir. 
-Türkiye'deki İslamcı uyanış ABD çıkarlarına bir tehdit oluşturmaz. İslamcı terör başlarsa Amerikan tesislerine saldırmazlar. Ancak İslamcı hareketin halka yönelik propagandası, ABD'nin Doğu Akdeniz çıkarlarına zarar verir.
-Türkiye, ABD'nin bölgesel amaçlarının, İslam ülkeleriyle arasını açacağına inanırsa, ABD'yi desteklemez. Körfez savaşında üslerin kullanımının sınırlandırılması buna örnektir. 
- ABD, Türkiye'de laik rejimi desteklerse, İslamcıları karşısına alır. Bu nedenle ABD, hassas bir politika izlemeli.
-ABD, Türkiye'deki İslami hareketi daha yakından tanımalı, onların ideolojileri hakkında daha çok bilgilenmeli ve diplomatlarını eğitmeli. ABD, siyasi ve diplomatik girişimlerinin yanında, eğitime önem vererek Türk demokrasisinin güçlendirilmesine yardım etmeli.
Görülüyor ki, Uğur Mumcu'nun son araştırmaları, yukarıda sözü edilen raporda belirtilen Kürt devleti projesine uygun olarak, Kürt milliyetçiliği ile İslami hareketin cephe birliğine evrilmesine ve mozaiğin en büyük parçasının oluşumuna engel olmayı düşündüğünü göstermektedir. 

Bu nedenle, Uğur Mumcu'nun, PKK'nın aslında Ortadoğu senaryolarının gerçekleştirilmesine yönelik bir araçtan başka bir şey olmadığını, PKK'nın arkasındaki parasal kaynakların bir ucunun beyaz zehir kaçakçılığına, silah tüccarlarının devletlerle ilişkilerine dayandığını, hatta ayrılıkçıların kullanılmaya uygun bir figür olduğunu ve bunun kanıtının da geçmiş ilişkilerinde görüldüğünü kanıtlamaya girişmiş olduğu anlaşılıyor. Bu çabasını, yaşamının en son saatlerine, evinin önündeki arabasına doğru yürümeye başladığı ana dek sürdürdüğü, TBMM soruşturma komisyonu raporlarında yer alan ifadelerle de kanıtlanıyor.

Nitekim, Uğur Mumcu öldürüldükten kısa bir süre sonra, zamanın Cumhurbaşkanı üzal, "federasyon tartışılmalıdır" demiş ve Mayıs 1993'te İstanbul'da, Kürt hareketini temsil edenler, Kürt Nurcuları, dinci parti danışmanları, bir konferansta buluşmuşlardır. Bu toplantıda, PKK'ya bağlı Kürdistan Ulusal Kurtuluş Cephesi (ERNK)'nin alt örgütü Kürdistan İslam Hareketi (KİH)'in başkanı, diğer Kürt İslam hareketi temsilcileri bir araya gelmiş ve Kürt hareketinin birleştiğini ilan etmişlerdir. 

Orduya sızma yasasına tek kişilik engel...

Uğur Mumcu'nun bir başka girişimi çok daha önemlidir. Onun ölümünden sonraki gelişmelerden de anlaşılacağı üzere, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nin Lozan Anlaşmasıyla tanınan egemenlik haklarının ve kuruluş ilkelerinin değiştirilmesine yönelik girişimlerin önünde, en büyük engel olarak ordunun görüldüğünün kabulüyle, kışkırtmalar ve yıpratmalar yoğunlaştırılmıştır. Ordunun içine dinsel örgüt elemanlarını örtülü olarak sızdırma operasyonları da açığa çıkarılmıştır. Ordu, ABD'nin resmi belgelerinde bile hedef olarak gösterilmiştir:

ABD Dışişlerince hazırlanan "Din Hürriyeti, 1999 Türkiye Raporu"nda, "Yarı sivil, yarı askeri Milli Güvenlik Kurulunun 1997 kararlarıyla" tarikatların kesinlikle yasaklandığı, ancak önde gelen siyaset ve toplum liderlerinin tarikatlara bağlı kaldıkları belirtiliyordu. Bu kararlarla, "laik eğitimin zorunlu" hale getirildiği, oysa "Laik eğitime karşı bir seçenek olan imam hatip okullarının muhafazakar ve İslamcı Türkler arasında yüksek kabul görmekte" olduğu açıkça ileri sürülüyordu. 

Türkiye'nin düzenine yönelik yanlış bilgilendirmeye dayalı, resmi Amerikan belgesinde, 1997 kararlarından kasıt, 28 şubat kararlarıdır. Ordunun hürriyetlere karşı engel oluşturduğunu dolaylı bir dille kayda geçiren resmi belge, kanıt olarak, 'MGK kararları yanında Silahlı Kuvvetler, İslami radikal etkinliklerini soruşturduğu bireyleri düzenli olarak içinden atıyor' demektedir. 

Raporda ordunun insan haklarına ve din hürriyetine karşı takındığı kötü tutumun en önemli kanıt olarak açıkça, "MGK kararları yanında Silahlı Kuvvetler, İslami radikal etkinliklerini soruşturduğu bireyleri düzenli olarak içinden atıyor" denilmektedir. Rapora göre, bir yanda halkın büyük çoğunluğu öte yandaysa ordunun yandaşları vardır. Kimdir bu yandaşlar? ABD Dışişlerince hazırlatılan rapora göre, "devletin tehdit altında olduğunu ileri süren bürokratlar, adli görevliler." 

Ne yazık ki, bu tür raporlara karşı ne hükümetlerden, ne de öteki kurumlardan ve kendilerine "Atatürk" adını yakıştıran örgütlerden bir tepki gelmemiştir. şimdi, Uğur Mumcu'nun öldürüldüğü günlere dönelim:

Ordunun, bağımsızlık savaşından ve cumhuriyetin kuruluşundan bu yana, her türlü yanlış kullanımına karşın, değişmeyen tek özelliği, ulusal birliğin ve devletin toprak bütünlüğünün, tek merkezli yönetim yapısının korunması ilkesidir. Bu tür bir ilke, "küreselleşme" adı altında yürütülen ve Türkiye-Ortadoğu-Doğu Avrupa-Doğu Akdeniz-Kafkasya ve Asya'da uygulanacak olan büyük operasyonun önünde en büyük engel olarak ortaya değil midir? Küresel krallık kurmaya çalışanların, böyle ilkelerin önlerine engel olarak çıkıvermesini hoş karşılamaları elbette beklenemezdi.. 

Ordunun sızmalarla zayıflatılamayacağı ortaya çıkınca en kestirme yol seçilmiştir. üstelik bu yol denenmiş, güvenilir bir yoldur. Zaten yıllardır sürdürülen ince bir oyunla, devletin kurumları, Cumhuriyet devletinin ilkelerine yabancılaştırılmış olarak yetiştirilen İmam Hatip mezunlarına açılmış ve meyveleri toplanmaya başlanmıştı. 
üyleyse aynı operasyon, orduya yönelik olarak da uygulanabilirdi. Nitekim 1992 yılında İmam Hatip mezunlarının Harp Okullarına girmelerini sağlamak üzere, mecliste bir toplu uzlaşma sağlanmış ve yasa değişikliği tasarısı komisyonlardan geçirilmiştir. 
Türkiye, "sivil" demokrasi düşlerine dalmışken, Uğur Mumcu, yakından izlediği bu uzlaşmanın boyutlarını şu sözlerle belirtiyordu:

"1983 yılında Milli Eğitim Temel Yasasını değiştirdiler, bugün Harp Okulu Yasasını... imam-hatiplilerin harp okullarına girmelerini isteyen' Atatürk'ün partisi CHP'nin Genel Sekreteri başta olmak üzere, bu uğurda çaba gösterenler doğrusu büyük başarı elde ettiler." 
Bu yasanın meclisten geçmesine engel olacak bir siyasal parti de yoktu. Kamuoyu da, genel olarak demokrasi ve özgürlükler adına oluşturulmuştu. İşte bu yasa değişikliğiyle operasyoncular, büyük bir adım atacaklardı. Sonraki gelişmelerden de anlaşılacağı gibi, büyük masraflara ve büyük çatıştırma, sürtüştürme, demokrasi-ahlak-insan hakları-din hürriyeti propagandası örgütleme etkinliklerine gerek kalmadan, amaçlarına ulaşacaklardı. O günlerde, bu gelişmenin önündeki engel vardı: Uğur Mumcu! 

üldürülmesinden iki gün önce yayımlanan yazısının konusunu da bu yasa değişikliği tasarısının meclis komisyonundan geçmesi oluşturmuştur. Yazısından da anlaşılabileceği gibi, Uğur Mumcu, demokrasi-insan hakları kılıfına sokulmuş operasyonu izlemektedir ve yasa değişikliği girişiminin diğer olaylarla bağını çözümlemiş ve bu işin salt laikliğe saldırı girişimi olmadığını, yani oynanan büyük oyunun, İslamcı hareketleri aşan yanını görmüş olmalı. 
İşte bu yasa değişikliği de, onun öldürülmesinden sonra oluşan tepki üzerine rafa kaldırılmış; orduya sızma işi, yeniden tarikatların örtülü girişimlerine ve halkın orduya karşı kışkırtılması eylemlerine bırakılmıştır.

Görülüyor ki, Uğur Mumcu, yalnızca ilgi çekici, giz dolu dosyaları açığa çıkaran yazılar yazan bir gazeteci değil, komploların önündeki en önemli engellerden biridir de! Onun ölümünden sonraki gelişmeler bir kişinin, uzun yıllar süren çabalarla hazırlanmış, askeri müdahalelere ve büyük paralara mal olmuş senaryoları, nasıl bozabileceğini de göstermiştir. 
Bir tabancanın bile izinde (giderek) büyük oyunu açığa çıkarmaya çabalamış olan Uğur Mumcu'yu öldüren plastik patlayıcının izinin sürülememesi, onun ne denli haklı olduğunu da göstermektedir. üte yandan, Papa suikastı üstüne yapmış olduğu araştırmalarda da görüldüğü gibi, komplocuların ideolojisi yoktur. Onların hedefi, neye mal olursa olsun, egemenliklerini pekiştirmek, kurdukları çarkı dırıltısız işletmektir. Geriye kalanlar ise, hangi örgüt ve hangi ideolojik mensupluğa sahip olurlarsa olsunlar, komplocunun birer maşası, tetikçisi olmaktan öte bir kıymet ifade etmeyeceklerdir.

Bir tabancanın kabzasını tutan elin uzantısındakilerin, birbirleriyle çatışır görünmesi, olaylardan bilgi sahibi olmayan önyargılıları nasıl yanıltıyorsa; plastiğin arkasındakileri de bölgesel hakimiyet senaryolarından, büyük komploları örgütleyenlerden bağımsız; marjinal terör örgütleri olarak görmek, Uğur Mumcu'nun böylesine marjinal bir teröre kurban gittiğini düşünmek, o denli yanıltıcı olur. Daha da önemlisi, böyle bir tutum, gerçek suçluları ve büyük komploları gizlemeye yaradığından, en dehşetli zararı verir.

Böyle bir komployu çözecek güç ise, çok büyük olmalı. Olayı soruşturan savcının da belirttiği üzere, bu suikastın arkasındaki suçluları, ancak kararlı bir devlet bulabilir. Böyle bir suçun tüm ögelerini ortaya çıkarmak, salt hukuk devleti olunduğunu göstermenin yanında, devletin kendi varlığını ve egemenliğini sürdürmesinin de gereğidir. Bu görev bilinciyle hareket edecek bir devlet yönetimi de, bağımsızlığa bağlı olmalı ki; hem çekincesiz, hem de suç ağına şu ya da bu taraftan bulaşmış olan kişilerin etkisinden uzak davranabilsin. 

Bu konuda bir başka umut ise, komplonun düzenleyicilerinden birinin, insanlık adına nedamete gelip itiraflarda bulunmasıdır. O olmazsa, dünyanın her bir şeyini denetleyen ve yönlendiren batı devletlerinin, kendileri dışındaki ülkelere dayattıkları gibi, şeffaf devlet olmaya karar verip, gizledikleri bilgileri ve belgeleri açıklamalarıdır. Yoksa egemen büyük devletlerin komplolarına bilerek ya da bilmeyerek yardımcı olanların iyi niyetli çabaları, her zaman yanlış yönlendirilmeye açık ve hedeften saptırıcı olacaktır.

Komploları boşa çıkarmanın plastik bedeli...

üzetle, Uğur Mumcu'nun öldürülmesi, şu ya da bu siyaset felsefesi ile açıklama gerektirmeyecek denli, yalın ve açık bir suç olayıdır. Hem de yüzyıllardır insanlığa, toplumlara, devletlere karşı işlenen organize adi suçun örneklerinden biridir. Onun yazılarında anlatmış olduğu gibi; açık, basit ve yalın olarak görülür bu suçu yönetenler ve bu suça yöneltilenler. Yazılarında ve araştırmalarında işaret ettiği suçluların, onun ölümünün ardından özgürce dolaşabilmeleri ve kötü senaryolarını bir bir hayata geçiriliyor olmaları da, adi insanlık suçunun bir göstergesidir. 

Bu nedenle onun ölümüyle ilgili olarak yazılmamış ve es geçilmiş olanlar daha da önemlidir. Uğur Mumcu'nun dokuz on yıl önce yazdıklarını övmek yerine onun araştırma dosyalarının son sayfalarından başlanarak sürdürülecek olan yeni araştırmalar, tetikçilerin arkasındaki gerçek suçluyla birlikte komployu da ortaya çıkaracaktır. 

Bu suçu ortaya çıkarma görevlerini, "namus borcudur" diyerek ilan etmiş olanların daha sonraki insanlık cinayetlerine duyarsız kalmış olmaları da unutulmamalıdır. Bu tür bir görev için, hiç olmazsa, işin başında etkin bir kararlılık gösterilse ve komplocular ürkütülebilseydi, ne insanlar yakılır, ne mezhepsel kışkırtmalarla insanlar ülkelerinden soğutulur ve ne de II. Cumhuriyet adım adım yaşama geçirilirdi. 
Zaten, bu tür namus sözleri tutmak için duyarlı ve insan sevgisine sahip olmak en birinci gerekliliktir. Bu duyarlılıktan yoksun olununca, ne bağımsızlık olur, ne de Uğur Mumcu gibi, onurlu yurtseverler yaşayabilirler. 

İşte tam da, bu nedenle bir muhtırayı anımsamak gerekiyor. 1919 Haziran'ın da Anadolu'nun doğusunda bir Ermeni devleti kurulmasını sağlayamayan Amerika, Gümrü Anlaşmasıyla Türkiye'nin doğu sınırlarının da güvence altına alınması ve Sakarya boyunca Yunan saldırısının da püskürtülmesi üzerine, İstiklal Savaşı'nın Ankara'daki Milli Yönetim'in lehinde sonuçlanacağını hesap etmiş olmalı ki, İngilizlerin silahlı istila planlarına karşılık kaleyi içerden fethetmek için sinsice isteklerde bulunmaya başlamıştı.. ABD, elbette bu manda işinin peşini bırakmayacaktı. 

Nitekim, savaş ortamında yurdumuzun düştüğü zayıflıktan yararlanmak için Anadolu'da üksüzler Yurdu ve örnek çiftlikler kurarak yerleşmek istemiş ve bu isteği Ankara'ya iletmişti. Meclis Başkanı Mustafa Kemal, derhal İçişleri Bakanlığı'na bir muhtıra yollayarak uyarıda bulunmuştu. Bu muhtırayı okuyalım:

" Ankara, 3 Ocak 1922
İçişleri Bakanlığı'na
29.12.1921 Gün ve 10319/2423 Sayılı yazınız yanıtıdır
Anadolu'da öksüzler yurdu ve örnek çiftlikler vb hayır kurumları açma ve kurma konusunda Amerika Yakındoğu görevlileri adına yapılan başvuruya karşı vereceğimiz yanıtın konusu ve ilkeleri, ilişik muhtırada genişçe açıklanmıştır, efendim.
Muhtıra
Ankara Büyük Millet meclisi Hükümeti, ülkenin bayındırlaşmasına, öksüzlerin rahatlamasına, genel sağlık ve ekonomimizin düzeltilmesine yönelik girişim ve çalışmaları teşekkürle kabul eder.
Ancak, bu konuda gerek uzak, gerek pek yakın geçmişte, bize oldukça ağıra patlayan deneyimlere dayanarak bir takım kaygılarımızı açıklama gereği vardır.
şimdiye değin ülkemizde ekonomik amaçlarla, politik ve bilimsel çalışan kurumlar ve yabancılar özellikle aşağıdaki amaçları izlemişlerdir:
1. ülkemizdeki çalışmalarından korkunç bir kazanç sağlamak. Bizim için en zararlı olanı bunlardır.
2. Bir bölgede elde edecekleri ekonomik yetkiye dayanarak o bölgenin sahibi olmaya çalışmak. Bu gibilerin ülkemizde bir daha çalışmalarına kesinlikle izin verilmemesi kararlaştırılmıştır. Böyle yapmakla yalnız kendimize değil, bütün insanlığa alabildiğine büyük hizmet ettiğimize inanıyoruz. Dolayısıyla Genel Savaşı (Birinci Dünya Savaşı)'nı çıkaranlar, bu gibi amaçları izleyen paralı gruplar ve onlara alet olan politikacılardır.
3. Ekonomik amaç, bilim ve insanlık görüntüsü ile yurdumuza gelip ilerde istila hazırlamak için, etnik toplulukları gerek hükümete, gerek birbirlerine karşı kışkırtmak. Bu gibiler hem genel savaşın hem ülkemizdeki korkunç cinayetlerin düzenleyicileridir.
4. Yurdumuzda, yalnız bilim ve insanlık amaçları ile çalışmakla birlikte, ruhlarında bulunan Hıristiyanlık duygusu nedeniyle, hemen Hıristiyan azınlıklarla ilişki kurmak ve ister kasıtlı ister kasıtsız olarak, aralarında azınlıklarında yaşamakta olduğu Müslüman topluluklardan ayrılma isteğini propaganda etmek.Bu gibilerin gerek Müslümanlara, gerek iyiliğine çalıştıkları Hıristiyan azınlıklarına, aralarında yaşamakta oldukları İslam çoğunluğuna baskıyı yapmayı aşılamakla, ne denli insanlık dışı bir biçimde çalıştıkları ve bu yüzden meydana gelen cinayetlerden sorumlu oldukları ortadadır. Hükümetlerimiz bu gibilerin de özgürce çalışmalarına izin verdiğinde Müslüman ve Müslüman olmayan bütün uyruklarına karşı pek ağır bir sorumluluk yükü altına girmiş bulunacaktır. 
Buna izin vermek, çocukları yaşayacakları çevreye düşman ya da hiç olmazsa yabancı olarak yetiştirmek ve yaşayacakları çevre ile çatışmak zorunda bırakmaktır. Bu ise gerek o çocukların, gerek içerisinde yaşayacakları halkın yıkımını hazırlamaktır. Bunu yasaklamasak ise hükümetin görevidir. Bundan dolayıdır ki, Amerikalılarca örnek çiftlik vb kurumlar kurupburalarda kendi uyruğumuzdan olan binlerce çocuğun Türk hükümetine ve ulusuna karşı sevgisiz ve uyumsuz duygularla yetişmelerine izin veremeyiz." 

Mustafa Kemal, muhtırasını, diplomatik bir dille sürdürür ve Amerikalıların kurmak istedikleri örnek çiftliklerin yönetiminin ve çalışan çocukların eğitiminin Türk hükümetinin atayacağı görevlilerce yürütüleceği, bu gibi yerlerde çalışacak öksüzler arasında soy, mezhep ayrımı yapılamayacağı gibi koşulları belirterek reddeder. 

Onun duyarlılık ve devlet adamı sorumluluğuyla ayrımcılığa ve karıştırıcılığa gösterdiği bu tepkisinde söz ettiği acı deneyler arasında Osmanlı yönetiminin vurdumduymazlıkla izin verdiği Anadolu illerindeki Amerikan konsolosluklarının Hıristiyan azınlıkları, özellikle Ermenileri, eğiten misyoner okulları kurmaları, azınlıklara birer ABD pasaportu vererek onları Amerikanlaştırmaları ve misyoner okullarını, manastırları silah deposu haline getirmeleri, sonunda terör eylemleri, arkadan vurmalar gibi somut olaylar bulunmaktadır. 

Osmanlı'nın son döneminde yabancıların işlettiği okul sayısı 98'dir. Bu işi salt hemen savaş öncesi durum olarak göstermek de yanıltmanın bir parçasıdır. Mustafa Kemal'in Amerikan okullarının etkisini değerlendirmemesi düşünülemezdi. Amerikalıların Talas kolejinde 1880 yılı ders programında, Eermenice ve Rumca Gramer, Osmanlıca İncil, Hristiyanlara göre tarih derslerinin yanı sıra Amerikalıların 3 ayrı yerdeki matbaada, Ermenice, Rumca, Bulgarca, İtalyanca, Ladion (İspanyol Yahudi dili) dillerlinde 725 kitap yayınladıkları bilinmektedir. 
Mustafa Kemal, kültürel işgalin sonuçlarını iyi değerlendirmektedir. Sözde öksüzler yurdu kurma gibi sözde insancıl girişimin altındaki azınlık örgütleme planının yattığını elbette biliyordu. 

1922 başında, ülke işgal altındayken ve en zor koşullar altında yaşanırken yazılmış olan, bu muhtıradaki değerlendirmeye "komplo teorisi" adını verebilecek birisi olabilir mi? Buna 'komplo uydurması' diyenler, Reagan'ın 1982'de koyduğu adla "Demokrasi Projesi" nin Yugoslavya'da, üekoslovakya'da, Balkanlarda, Asya'da, Afrika'da, Orta ve Güney Amerika'da yol açtığı sonuçları unutsa da, görmezden gelse de, ülkemizde etnik, dinsel kışkırtmaları, Lozan'ın yeniden gözden geçirilmesi taleplerini yok sayması mümkün olmayacaktır. 
Mustafa Kemal'in, 27 Aralık 1919'da yabancılarla yatıp kalkanlara verdiği şu yanıtı okuyunca TBMM'nin içine dek yabancıları sokup, ahlak dersi alanları, kendi güvenlik güçleri ya da memurlarıyla ilgili "yolsuzluk" araştırmalarını yabancı parasıyla ve yabancı elemanlarla yapmaktan çekinmeyenlerin unutulmayacağından kuşku yoktur. şimdi bir kez daha M. Kemal'i dinleyelim:

"Tekrar ediyorum, aleyhimizde ileri sürülen değerlendirmeler yanlıştır. Bu gerçek, (hem) tarih, (hem de) mantık açısından sabittir. Bu hususu, yalnız Batı'ya değil, hatta vatandaşlarımıza da, ehemmiyetli bir surette ihtar etmek gereğini duyuyorum. 
üünkü, ender de olsa, üzülerek işitiyoruz ki, milletin tarihini okumamış veya milli duygudan yoksun kalmış olan bazı kişiler, yabancıların aleyhimizde ileri sürdükleri suçlamaları reddetmemenin yanında vatanını ve milletini kusurlu göstermekten çekinmiyorlar. Bugün bile, sultani mektebinin salonlarını aleyhimizde konferans verdirmek için yabancılara açanlar var. 
Bu gibilere lanet!
(..) Fakat Efendiler!.. Herhalde dünyada hak, bir hak vardır. Ve hak, kuvvetin üstündedir. şu kadar ki, milletin, hakkını kavrayarak, savunmaya, korumaya ve her türlü özveriye hazır olduğuna dair dünyaya bir kanaat vermek gerekir. İşte düşmanlarımızın bu hareketi, milletimizi bu anlayıştan ve bu özveri duygusundan yoksun sanmalarından doğmuştur." 

Lozan Antlaşması'nın en can alıcı maddelerini, salt ABD ve Batı Avrupa yönetimleri, dışarda ve içerde konumlanmış Bizans özlemcileri istedi diye, değiştirenler, 1919-1922 arasında savaş alanlarını, işgal altındaki yöreleri gezerek ulusal direnişin ruhunu ve ulusal yönetimin görüşlerini dünyaya ileten ve TBMM kararıyla Türk ulusal davasına katkıları nedeniyle kendisine teşekkür edilmiş olan, Gazeteci Berthe Georges-Gaulis'in değerlendirmesini anımsamalıdırlar:
"Onun gerçek formülü: rakip güçler arasında dengeyi korumak, hiçbiri tarafından yutulmamak." 

Bundan daha anlamlı bir yorum olamaz. Aradan 81 yıl geçtikten sonra bile, yutulmaya karşı direnenler de olacaktır, laneti hak edenler de... 
Her yıl, 25 Ocak'ta Ankara'da Cebeci asri mezarlığında Uğur Mumcu'nun kabri başında nutuk atanlar yoktur. Yalnızca, bir gün önceden bırakılmış solgun çiçekler ve kabrin başına yumuşak adımlarla yaklaşan ve iki ellerini gökyüzüne doğru açıp sessizce dua eden yaşlı kadınlar görülür.
Ve onun mezar taşına kazınmış "unutma ey halkım" diyen satırlarını okuyup, dua eden kadınlara bakarsanız "İşte bak, unutmuyorlar; ötekiler nutuk atmakla, şarkı falan çalmakla yetiniyorlar ama, bak işte, yaşlı analar seni unutmuyor!" demek zorunda kalırsınız.
Ve size öyle gelebilir ki, suikast tabancalarının, eroin üretiminde kullanılan asit-anhidritin, ülkenin istikrarsızlaştırılması için elinden geleni yapan yabancıların izini süren Uğur Mumcu, neredeyse mezarından kalkıp kendisini öldüren plastik patlayıcının peşine düşecektir. 
üyle yapacaktır! üünkü Uğur Mumcu, 1980 öncesinde solculardan "ajan," sağcılardan "komünist" damgasını yediği için yalnız bırakılmış ve böylece komplolar üzerine araştırmaları etkisizleştirilmeye çalışılmasına karşın, bağımsızlık izinde yürümeyi, yaşamın olmazsa olmaz gereği saymış, onurlu ama aynı zamanda gururlu bir Türkiye Cumhuriyeti yurttaşıydı.
Uğur Mumcu, yattığı yerden kalkıp, kendisini öldüren plastiğin peşine düşecektir. üünkü, bağımsızlığın salt sözle elde edilemeyeceğini bilecek denli kendine saygılı, onurlu bir insanoğludur Uğur Mumcu. 
Ve bu karanlık çağ kuşkusuz aşılacaktır. 
üünkü, halkın erdemli deyişi bir gerçektir: "Eşkıya dünyaya hükümdar olamaz!"
Ve insanlık yarım kalan sözü, geçmişten geleceğe, karanlıktan aydınlığa uzanan çağlarda tamamlayacaktır. 
Yeter ki, Mustafa Kemal'in şu yalın ilkesi akıllardan uzak tutulmasın:
"Adalet ve merhamet dilenmek gibi bir prensip yoktur. Türk milleti, Türkiye'nin müstakbel çocukları bunu bir an hatırdan çıkarmamalıdırlar."
Bu sözün anlamını makamlara oturanlardan çok ulusun çocukları değerlendirecektir. Bundan zerre kadar kuşku yok!

----------

